
Opportunity '08: Browsers?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/01/02/opportunity-08-browsers/
======
pg
Curious how all the browser logos are round. It's as if people have
unconsciously assimilated the idea that a globe represents the web.

~~~
ivankirigin
"world wide web" arouses pretty specific imagery, I suppose

